# WIN FREE Tickets to the NEC 2011 Show



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

If you are looking to buy a new boat, caravan, motorhome, tent, park home, holiday homes, lodge, or simply want to research where to go on your 2011 holidays - then you need to visit the Boat & Caravan Show.

Discover the latest 2011 model ranges and see new, show only launches from the leading caravan and motorhome manufacturers and dealers. As ever, this years show features more entry level caravans and campervans than ever before!

Visit the Boat and Marine Hall and explore a huge choice of river boats, narrrow boats, sports boats, motoryachts, RIB's, canoes, kayaks and inflatables.

See the new 2011 range of family tents and specialist lightweight tents - ideal for back packing - before they hit the shops. The UK's biggest indoor display of pitched tents await you in the Yeomans' Tent Pavilion as well as friendly, impartial advice about buying the right canvas option from The Camping & Caravanning Club.

There's also a whole hall of the newest lodges, park homes and holiday homes - over thirty-five units - from the leading manufacturers and thousands of holiday parks and destinations from across the UK and Europe to discover.

It's a great value half-term day-out for the whole family. As well as a huge selection of products to buy, there are loads of things for the kids to enjoy too, with canoeing and kayaking, climbing (all included in the entry price!). Parking is FREE and you'll receive a free show guide on arrival. Buy your tickets today!

Popular TV chef, James Martin returns to the show on Wednesday 23rd and Thursday 24th February to offer top cooking tips and recipe ideas in the Rangemaster Cookery Theatre and the characters from Gulliver's Kingdom will be entertaining the kids from the New to Camping area with live performances and face painting on Friday 25th, Saturday 26th and Sunday 27th.

MHF Has 20 FREE Pairs of tickets to WIN, If you want to enter the competition click the link below.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/competitions.html


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Surely I cant be the first!


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Nuke, mine arrived this morning. 

Anyone else apply for them?


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Caggsie said:


> Thanks Nuke, mine arrived this morning.
> 
> Anyone else apply for them?


I did but did'nt win   

I am desperate for 2 tix so if anyone has spares or want to sell two please PM me!

Cheers!

Darren.


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Bimobil - you have a pm


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

we also entered but didn't win just wondering if anyone has any spare tickets or wanting to sell

Regards, Chris


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

we have 2 complimentary tickets going spare for the 25/26/27
unfortunately found out yesterday i am working next weekend
pm me and i will put them in the post


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

pm , Thanks

Rds Chris


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Nuke, mine arrived this morning. Never win anything.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I entered and did not win. I would attend if I had a couple free tickets. I do not think it would be worth my 300 mile round trip plus ticket price and food for a walk around dreaming.......

Maybe next year.

Keith


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Tickets arrived today Dave (Nuke). Many thanks.

Fortunately for some lucky person, we now have 2 x spare tickets for the NEC Boat & Caravan Show, (valid 22 - 27 Feb), *and the first person to PM us with their name, address, and postcode*, will receive them in the post soonest.

All we ask, is that when you do receive the "free" tickets, that you make a small donation to the MHF chosen charity for 2011, *Mesothelioma UK*, which can be found >>Here<<

Best regards all,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Got mine this morning, thank you


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Nuke - mine arrived this morning.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Tickets arrived today Dave (Nuke). Many thanks.
> 
> Fortunately for some lucky person, we now have 2 x spare tickets for the NEC Boat & Caravan Show, (valid 22 - 27 Feb), *and the first person to PM us with their name, address, and postcode*, will receive them in the post soonest.
> 
> ...


We are pleased to say, that the 2 x spare tickets have been claimed.

Unlucky drfcchris. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

*nec*

hi i am looking for 2 ticket to buy for next sat . please


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the free tickets Nuke, looking forward to a free day out for a change :wink: 

Nigel


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Recieved my tickets this morning,absolutely over the moon....1st time i`ve ever won anything worth having...thanks very much


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

It would seem I jumped the gun a little and assumed that as I had not heard anything I had not won! 

I have just arrived home from an afternoon out only to find two tickets on the door mat! Thanks Nuke! 8O  

Keith


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Hi
i would love a ticket if anyone has a spare one!

Regards
Dave


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

well whose a lucky boy then, we now have 2 tickets spare we have won two from Roadpro, the spare pair are for 25th 26th 27th first to pm me with address can have them, please send a donation to the MHF charity.


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Tickets now gone sorry


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

If there are any more free tickets avaliable please PM me.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Goldwinger but i can only attend mid-week.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Many thanks for the tickets Nuke.  
Almost didn't bother to enter as we rarely win anything.
Nice surprise.

Landyman.


----------



## Irish_Rover (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks Nuke. Got mine by Saturday morning post. 
Thank you.

Irish Rover


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*NEC*

Any more spares anywhere? Drop me a PM please

Cheers

Russell


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have told the Wife she can stop sitting by the back door now.  :lol:


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Motorhome Show (NEC)*

Hi,

As any one got any free motorhome show (NEC) tickets going spare? If so please PM me.

Regards

CJE


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

If no-one offers you any, there are several pairs for sale on ebay.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

When is it?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi bazzeruk

It's next week:

http://www.boatandcaravan.co.uk/


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks - don't know how I missed it!!


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

just got home from a w/end away. and got my tickets .
thanks guys


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Unfortunately my wife and I cannot now go to the show so the first person to PM with delivery details and a promise of a donation to MHF charity can have our tickets.

Keith


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*nec*

you have a pm


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

PM forwarded
Thanks
CJE


----------

